# Hymer B544 2006 spotlight broken lens



## samsung (Jan 24, 2009)

The nearside spotlight lens has broken with a stone chip. After removing the offside spot which is far easier I now know how to remove the unit. It is secured by 4 self tapping screws which are very awkward to reach. A metal securing plate is attached to the unit and I'm not sure if this comes with the new fitting or if it's removed from the old light and transferred. It's a Hella unit and the front lens is 80mm dia. There are various markings written in various locations on the unit, SAE FK 04, TNK 110, B05 1921 Koo and a label quoting 0 009-295-04.
Does anyone know which is the correct number so I can get a replacement and also possibly a supplier. This is really a cosmetic repair as I have never used the spots but the van looks poorly with a broken light.
Thanks
Samsung


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I've just spoken to Technical at Hella and none of those numbers are of any use. 

Is there an 'E' number in a circle with numbers around it? maybe something along the lines of 6RO 32642 R8 as an indication of what type of thing to look for


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

samsung

I don't know if yous is the same as mine but i got them through south eastern auto's in Maidstone.

I habe pasted a clip from my entry on here back in feb 09

They are hella units 80mm dia.
They come with a 24v bulb which they swapped over for me at no cost.
comes with plastic sealing cap, cover with lead. cost £41.00 each incl vat

hella part number is 1nl 007 186-047 

Ian


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I've just had another word with Hella regarding that part number, they are a 24v unit and the only replacement parts for them are the rear cover and socket, so the lens only is not done separately.

if you are asked for more than £45 inc VAT then send me a pm and I'll sort one out for you through work. 

Simon.


----------



## samsung (Jan 24, 2009)

*Broken hella spotlight lens Hymer B544*

Thanks for the help guys. I visited Ribblesdale auto spares in Preston today and took the good off side spot. They supply a local Hymer dealer but they hadn't seen one quite like mine. They have ordered what they believe is the same and will call me when it arrives.It's supplied without the fixing plate which I shall swop over. The cost is approx £70.00 plus vat. I have been quoted £155 from Hymer UK but they have to source from Germany. If it is the correct one then that's great if not I'll follow up with your suggestions. 
Cheers for now.
Samsung
Ribblesdale Auto Electrics at Preston came up trumps. My replacement left hand side spot arrived .Part Number 009 295 031 Left hand Hymer. It came complete with fastening plate and bulb and bulb holder. I checked and the bulb is 12 volt not 24volt.Downside £83.62 with VAT. The removal of the old was achieved from underneath with a very short Phillips driver for 3 and a pair if grips to remove the bottom right screw.
Thanks for all the help Sprinta and Ian(Icer)
Samsung


----------

